
An update on state-sponsored activity - tonyztan
https://blog.google/technology/safety-security/update-state-sponsored-activity/
======
lolc
They can't tell you when their own government goes fishing in their pond so
they talk about Iran instead.

~~~
ariwilson
[https://transparencyreport.google.com/user-
data/overview?use...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/user-
data/overview?user_requests_report_period=series:requests,accounts;authority:US;time:&lu=user_requests_report_period)

~~~
rule_follower
Those are actions with judicial oversight. I believe OP was referring to NSLs
and other IC actions.

~~~
Buge
NSLs are counted here, and ones without non-disclosure obligations have the
actual letter published.

[https://transparencyreport.google.com/user-data/us-
national-...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/user-data/us-national-
security)

~~~
rule_follower
Should have specified NSLs that cannot be disclosed but the IC activity is far
more significant.

~~~
Buge
It appears even NSLs that cannot be disclosed are still counted in the
published numbers. IC is Intelligence Community? I would assume google would
warn users of phishing attacks by the NSA just as they would warn users of
phishing attacks by Iran.

------
mistermann
> Technical data associated with these actors is strongly linked to the
> official IRIB IP address space.

I've always been under the impression that IP addresses aren't always reliable
indicators of identity, has this changed?

~~~
vlovich123
Far more reliable for large organizations/governments, less reliable for ISPs
that hand out dynamic IPs.

~~~
mistermann
I should have been more clear, I'm wondering if it is technically possible to
spoof an IP address?

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting that the Russians chose to use Microsoft instead of Google[1].

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/microsoft-
shuts-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/microsoft-shuts-down-
phishing-sites-accuses-russia-of-new-election-meddling/)

------
kerng
The number of channels and accounts identified strikes me as low.

------
eadmund
One can delete the 'amp/' suffix on the URL to get a version which works just
fine without JavaScript: [https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-
security/update-st...](https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-
security/update-state-sponsored-activity/)

------
ohiovr
duck and cover

------
User23
How many Googlers are drawing a second paycheck from a foreign or domestic spy
agency? The root of that equation is assuredly greater than 1. How much
greater?

~~~
lostlogin
It would be interesting to see how the US government treated any Googlers that
had a foreign state paymaster, as foreign influence has been a bit of a
controversy for the government too.

------
dvh
Don't be evil -> Do the right thing -> At least we are not dropping bombs on
schools in Yemen

------
mindslight
> _three email accounts_

three. email. accounts. I'm feeling safer already!

Truthfully, it's disconcerting that this is being presented with a straight
face. Although thinking positively, maybe the larger campaign is a sign that
the four standard horsemen - "terrorists", "pedophiles", "drugs", and "money
laundering" \- are getting tired.

It's also interesting how quickly the sabre-rattlers got this to play with the
political team that is usually less jingoistic.

~~~
lostlogin
There were the three YouTube and three Google+ accounts too, although I’d
argue that the Google+ ones come pre-disabled.

------
throw2016
Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. This tepid references to
we can't disclose anything 'because security' is circular logic. Casting
aspersions without evidence is a fundamental abuse of due process and basic
standards of jurisprudence. It is a witch hunt.

Are we to assume only Russia, China and Iran are running ops and others are
innocent sheep? This is like 'villain of the month'. If they truly have the
capability bring out all the evidence and identify all patterns of such
behavior so people are aware of astroturfing not only by other governments but
also their own government and other vested interests.

This is a dangerous game of spreading FUD and poisons the well. Without
ironclad evidence it demonizes dissent, diversity, alternative opinions and
with it informed discussion. And legitimizes censorship.

